# New Holland Grand Champion



## LarryWolfe (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey guys, I just got a call from Bill the Grill Guy.....................

I'm sure most of you guys here saw the posts and prayers about *Justin Harris * and his courageous fight with Cancer.  Well I'd be willing to bet that Justin is smiling down on his sister Stacy tonight, because she just won the Childrens Grand Champion in New Holland!!!  Let's send a HUGE BBQ Central congratulations to Stacy Harris' tonight and her brother Justin who we all know is looking down with a big ol' smile........

*Justin Harris*

*Justin Harris*


----------



## wittdog (Aug 24, 2007)

Now thats somthing to be proud of...congrats Stacy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Congrats.
Justin was a great competitor.

The note he left his Dad was Priceless


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 25, 2007)

Cool! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Aug 25, 2007)

Congrats...and God Bless


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2007)

Congratulations are in order for sure.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 26, 2007)

[smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 26, 2007)

Great job Stacy!!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 26, 2007)

Great job and well done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

